

ASK HN: Start-up internships - abless

I am planning my summer vacations and I'd very much like to do an internship at a start-up (or small company). 
Do you know any good ways of finding start-ups that are willing to take interns or is it futile?
======
albertsun
Find startups you like and email them asking if they want an intern.

